# pharmanabolics



## blic (Feb 18, 2005)

Anybody know any scoop on this co. Im getting ready to place an order but not sure of the quality?? (pharmanabolics)


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 18, 2005)

UG or some website?


----------



## blic (Feb 18, 2005)

Website


----------



## wolfyEVH (Feb 18, 2005)

blic said:
			
		

> Website




99% of websites selling roids are scams......dont do it.....look around this website for help


----------



## blic (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for your help but im lost.. is that mexi pharm a good source


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 18, 2005)

blic said:
			
		

> Thanks for your help but im lost.. is that mexi pharm a good source



Bro if you found it on the web surfing than most of the time your wasting your money.  For those who seek you shall find.....just open your eyes to the site that's in front of you.


----------



## DragonRider (Feb 18, 2005)

oracle said:
			
		

> Bro if you found it on the web surfing than most of the time your wasting your money.  For those who seek you shall find.....just open your eyes to the site that's in front of you.



I don't get it bro. Big obvious sign and everything and nobody seems to be able to find it.


----------



## blic (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks fellows.. I shall seek! 

Ill keep you posted.


----------



## blic (Feb 18, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I don't get it bro. Big obvious sign and everything and nobody seems to be able to find it.


 
I dont get it, What do you mean by " big obvious sign" ..


----------



## pincrusher (Feb 18, 2005)

blic said:
			
		

> I dont get it, What do you mean by " big obvious sign" ..


i think it might be the one at the top of the homepage that says  " get massive steroid sources, click here"     it scrolls across all the time so just look for it.


----------



## ORACLE (Feb 18, 2005)

The source section here you won't be disappointed.


----------



## blic (Feb 18, 2005)

chris 1 said:
			
		

> Pharmabolics sell fake gear I know this for a fact. I have friends order amps from them and they were 100% fake. The prices are not even good.



Your right on those high prices. But i was getting no where on other sources
 I will keep searching Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## blic (Feb 18, 2005)

pincrusher said:
			
		

> i think it might be the one at the top of the homepage that says  " get massive steroid sources, click here"     it scrolls across all the time so just look for it.


 Thanks for the info. and thanks to all of you that replied.
Blic


----------



## bryoves27 (Apr 9, 2005)

yo chris, he was talking about pharmANAbolics you seem to be talking about pharmabolics. is there a difference or was this a typo??


----------



## big o (Apr 9, 2005)

Just look into this web site my friend...I also was a little hesitant to part with my hard earned dollars....There are some really good people here....I don't want to brake any rules....I think I'm on double secret probation for a thread I started....These are really good people here.....


----------

